# private label tees with low minimums for start ups?



## tra517 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello. We are just starting a t-shirt company and are looking for the clothing styles like the clothes seen at the alternative apparel site (linked to from the site navigation of this site) but we need a company that has these hot, new styles with low minimums and one that can sew our labels in for us (we will provide labels). We've found several blank tee suppliers that provide mostly just the basic tees, but we are looking for one that has newer styles including hoodies, double layers, and baseball tees.

Thank you for any help or information you may be able to share.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

tra517 said:


> Hello. We are just starting a t-shirt company and are looking for the clothing styles like the clothes seen at the alternative apparel site (linked to from the site navigation of this site) but we need a company that has these hot, new styles with low minimums and one that can sew our labels in for us (we will provide labels).


How low? The company you just named (i.e. Alternative Apparel) do what you just described, and have low minimums.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can buy the labels and buy the t-shirts from whatever manufacturer you like and then have your screen printer or a local seamstress sew in the labels for you to relabel them instead of having to worry about it being done at the factor.

There are even businesses that JUST do relabeling of t-shirts (you send them the blanks and the labels and they handle the relabeling).


----------



## dalastthane (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah rodney is right. Many of the Labels that have the styles you are looking for are ones such as 
Alternative apparel
American Apparel
Next Level Apparel
Article 1
oh and check out some of the labels in the shirts you buy at Hottopic because they have a lot of t-shirt suppliers and Hottopic remains very fashion savy with the style of shirts that are in trend right now. u know and google t-shirt relableing companies. Or Private Label manufacturers. that should help


----------

